

EU Tackles Crisis With 50% Greek Writedown, $1.4 Trillion Fund - mjtokelly
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-10-27/eu-tackles-crisis-with-50-greek-writedown-1-4-trillion-fund.html

======
sethisa
Markets are acting in exuberance over this deal, but hard to see how this
satisfies the underlying issue.

